# Electrical Panel Change Requires the Addition of Smoke Detectors



## jar546 (Jul 18, 2020)

What section of what code, residential or commercial (R2 for example) would require adding the required smoke detector/alarms when an electrical panelboard is changed?


----------



## ICE (Jul 18, 2020)

As always I must advise you that I am only versed...well somewhat versed....okay I know a little bit about California code.  The rest of you are on your own and none of you should blindly trust anything that I come up with.  I have been wrong before .... I'll be wrong again and sometimes I make stuff up.

California Residential Code
*R314.2 Where required. Smoke alarms shall be provided in accordance with this section.
R314.2.1 New construction. Smoke alarms shall be provided in dwelling units.
R314.2.2 Alterations, repairs and additions. Where alterations, repairs or additions requiring a permit occur, the individual dwelling unit shall be equipped with smoke alarms located as required for new dwellings.*

In the past I have been challenged with an argument against requiring alarms unless there is a building permit.  In other words if the only work is a service panel replacement, the alarms are not required.  When told that the residential code says "alterations, repairs or additions requiring a permit" it means a building permit.  The argument is pushed further along by the fact that California did not include electrical, mechanical or plumbing sections of the Residential Code that we adopted.  Worth noting is that there is no requirement for installing residential smoke alarms found in our plumbing, electrical or mechanical codes.

Then I found the verbiage in the exception to R314.8 that states that the power source can be solely battery power if the scope of work is limited to electrical, plumbing and mechanical work. Those trades would not require a building permit but clearly they would require a permit and alarms.

*R314.6 Power source. Smoke alarms shall receive their primary power from the building wiring provided that such wiring is served from a commercial source and shall be equipped with a battery backup. 
Exceptions: 
5.  Smoke alarms are permitted to be solely battery operated when work is limited to the installation, alteration or repairs of plumbing or mechanical systems or the installation, alteration or repair of electrical systems which do not result in the removal of interior wall or ceiling finishes exposing the structure.*

And so you know, we don't pay much attention to the hardwired and interconnection codes except on new work.  The existing portions of dwellings are off limits.  And yes I understand what the code says but hey now, people will put up with just so much.  There could have been a lazy tiger in the Wizard of Oz singing "If only I had a spine."

For only California jurisdictions that are still hung up on the $1000.00 valuation threshold:  That applied for the years 1985 and 1986.  Two years, thirty-four years ago.  Get over it.


----------



## jar546 (Jul 18, 2020)

Here is what Florida says (a customized version of the IEBC):

*603.2Smoke alarms in one-family and two-family dwellings and townhomes.*
One-family and two-family dwellings and townhomes undergoing a repair, or a Level 1 alteration as defined in the Florida Building Code, may use smoke alarms powered by 10-year nonremovable, nonreplaceable batteries in lieu of retrofitting such dwelling with smoke alarms powered by the dwelling’s electrical system. A battery-powered smoke alarm that is newly installed or replaces an existing battery-powered smoke alarm as a result of a Level 1 alteration must be powered by a nonremovable, nonreplaceable battery that powers the alarm for at least 10 years. The battery requirements of this section do not apply to a fire alarm, smoke detector, smoke alarm, or ancillary component that is electronically connected as a part of a centrally monitored or supervised alarm system; that uses a low-power radio frequency wireless communication signal; or that contains multiple sensors, such as a smoke alarm combined with a carbon monoxide alarm or other multi devices, and is approved and listed by a nationally recognized testing laboratory


----------



## fatboy (Jul 18, 2020)

From the 2018 IRC

R314.2.2 Alterations, repairs and additions. Where
alterations, repairs or additions requiring a permit occur,
the individual dwelling unit shall be equipped with smoke
alarms located as required for new dwellings.

Exceptions:
1. Work involving the exterior surfaces of dwellings,
such as the replacement of roofing or siding,
the addition or replacement of windows or doors,
or the addition of a porch or deck.

2. Installation, alteration or repairs of plumbing or
mechanical systems.


----------



## steveray (Jul 20, 2020)

CT...

(Amd) R314.2.2 Alterations, repairs and additions. When alterations, repairs or additions
requiring a permit occur, or when one or more sleeping rooms are added or created in existing
dwellings, the entire dwelling unit shall be provided with smoke alarms located as required for
new dwellings.
Exceptions:
1. Work involving the exterior surfaces of dwellings, such as the replacement of roofing or
siding, or the addition or replacement of windows or doors, or the addition of a porch or
decks, are exempt from the requirements of this section.
2. Installation, alteration or repairs of plumbing, mechanical or electrical systems are exempt
from the requirements of this section.


----------



## rktect 1 (Jul 20, 2020)

It doesn't.


----------



## jar546 (Jul 20, 2020)

rktect 1 said:


> It doesn't.



What doesn't?


----------



## rktect 1 (Jul 21, 2020)

jar546 said:


> What doesn't?


The installation of or the replacement of an electrical panel does not trigger the requirement to install smoke detectors.


----------



## jar546 (Jul 21, 2020)

rktect 1 said:


> The installation of or the replacement of an electrical panel does not trigger the requirement to install smoke detectors.



What code & cycle are you?


----------



## Rick18071 (Jul 21, 2020)

We are on the 2015 IRC and it doesn't have an exception for electrical alterations for smoke alarms.
I think it's odd not to require smoke and CO2 alarms for new wood or coal stoves or new non masonry fireplaces.


----------



## steveray (Jul 22, 2020)

Rick18071 said:


> We are on the 2015 IRC and it doesn't have an exception for electrical alterations for smoke alarms.
> I think it's odd not to require smoke and CO2 alarms for new wood or coal stoves or new non masonry fireplaces.



We used to do solid fuel on a building permit so we could require the upgrade...Now we just strongly suggest it....


----------

